# Taste of the Wild coming out with new formula



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone else seen this?

*Southwest Canyon dry*

*Ingredients*
Beef, chickpeas, peas, lamb meal, egg product, canola oil, wild boar, pea protein, fish meal, brewers yeast, tomato pomace, flaxseed, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid

*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Protein: 29% Minimum, Fat: 15% Minimum
Calories: 3,600 kcal/kg (360 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy


*Southwest Canyon wet*

*Ingredients*
Pork, pork broth, vegetable broth, wild boar, dried egg whites, peas, natural flavor, potato starch, roasted wild boar, calcium carbonate, apples, sweet potatoes, guar gum, sodium tripolyphosphate, salt, raspberries, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, yucca schidigera extract, choline chloride, potassium chloride, iron proteinate (a source of chelated iron), zinc proteinate, (a source of chelated zinc), vitamin E supplement, copper proteinate (a source of chelated copper), manganese proteinate (a source of chelated manganese), riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, thiamine mononitrate, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, potassium iodide, biotin, vitamin D3 supplement

*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Protein 8.25% Minimum, Fat 5% Minimum
Calories: 985 kcal/kg, 355 kcal/can Calculated Metabolizable Energy


I think it looks decent, not too incredibly great due to the potentially high amount of protien from plant sources (I prefer to see at least two meats before a plant, not one meat then two plants then a meat). I'll most likely give it a shot if I can get it in my area and it costs the same as the other stuff and compare.
Unfortunately, they have reduced the bag sizes from 15lbs to 14lbs and 30lbs to 28lbs, but the 5lbs is the same.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

That's alot of veggie protein, I would think... I wouldn't feed it. (well between the veggie protein and the Diamond factor...)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It looks like a big bag of beans... they are lower glycemic index but high in protein.... it seems like most of the protein would be coming from the first two plant sources.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yeah, looks like they are going downhill with their foods.. no thanks. They also added brewers yeast which can be an issues for dogs prone to ear infections and yeast overgrowth.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

done with Diamond. absolutely and 100% done.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not impressed. I'm getting so picky with dog food.


----------



## Brian 6 (Jul 22, 2012)

Gotta say Deaf Dog, I love your picture. The expressions are priceless and the words, well they are more than priceless!

Would you mind if I posted them on my clinic website. Clients appreciate great dog pictures. Have not seen a better one in a while!

Brian


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

My co worker and I just saw today that our store would be getting this in.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Brian 6 said:


> Gotta say Deaf Dog, I love your picture. The expressions are priceless and the words, well they are more than priceless!
> 
> Would you mind if I posted them on my clinic website. Clients appreciate great dog pictures. Have not seen a better one in a while!
> 
> Brian


Ha ha thanks! I've been getting quite a few comments on that pic! LOL Go ahead and share  Both Mouse and Boo (aka Pinky and the brain LOL) are deaf and sight impaired.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

The wild boar they are using is interesting. Is a dog food company taking advantage of the feral pig problems?


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> The wild boar they are using is interesting. Is a dog food company taking advantage of the feral pig problems?


Haha I dunno. Doesn't Orijen Regional Red have boar in it too? Anywho, I'm not exactly impressed with this new formula due to the high veggie content, but it's what my Mom's dogs eat, and she's set a price limit on what I can feed them so I don't really have another choice. I'd rather not due to the Diamond issues but... Again, it's not my call. (dog food selection sucks in my area)


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Natural Balance has a fairly new " wild boar and brown rice" canned food too.

Maybe wild boar is totally "in" right now lol


----------



## saya (Oct 25, 2010)

I picked up a bag to try I try rotate between brands. I still have wellness core ocean so once that is low I'll introduce this.

The ingredients are OK not too great though. Chickpea and pea should go after the boar.. 

Ah well. 

Once this is used up I plan to go to different brand, but thought I'd try this one since it was new. Need lower priced kibble due to some things. Once we are good I plan to mainly feed between fromm and wellness core ocean again.

Bella gets either caned fish, caned dog food, caned pumpkin, or mix of all three and a egg once or twice a week as kibble topper. 

She also gets raw meal once or four times a week as dinner instead of kibble. 

I gave a piece of kibble to her and Saya both liked it.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

The pea protein is the bad ingredient in the food, not the rest. I would say this food is about 70% protein from animal sources, which is ok, not great. The dominant proteins are lamb, egg, pea protein and fish. Beef and wild boar are neglible.

The grain free foods get worse as the traditional foods get better.


----------

